# Expanding the furry fandom to Puerto Rico



## El Furicuazo (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, the forums have been quite bland during the last months, & I was holding myself from posting this topic.

Since I officially became a furry (by late March 2009),  I've had a really hard time finding other furicuas (check this thread for a lil' info on that).  So far, I've only found ONE furicua, & he lives in the other side of our somewhat smalll island country (still is problematic to meet each other in person).  I've also searched some stuff relating to furries & Puerto Rico, & I haven't found any significant results.

Knowing that Puerto Rico is a cosmopolite Latin American country, I suppose that -based on what I've found- furries here are REALLY scarce but that would have a fairly easy time being here.  The following are the things I consider favor furry expansion in Puerto Rico:

-Since this is a cosmopolite country, subcultures will settle here fairly easily.

-Since the furry fandom is SO unknown here, not even the bad stereotypes have generalized.  That gives us the edge to expand the furry fandom with a better image.

-Puerto Rico is still a US Colony (why does it has to!!??), so we have a really strong cultural influence from them.  That influence would somewhat favor the development of the fandom here.

-I'd say joining the furry fandom is way better than staying with many bad elements of our pop culture, & some of the positive furry-like mentality will be spread among some of our population.

-Mass media is rather positive towards odd entertainment subcultures, & that would give us an edge to expand.

-The argument of the furry fandom being oversexualized is pretty much invalid, for Puerto Rico's pop culture is already oversexualized.

-We already have enough of the good facilities for furry gatherings (mainly meets & conventions), so we can start joining together pretty quickly.

-We also are eligible for furry cruises, so that would be a plus for the furry fandom & our country's economy.

I've already thought on some ways to start expanding the furry fandom here:

-Using the power of mass media: our 2 top national newspapers ocassionally post articles busting myths & stereotypes of odd subcultures; & one of them has this special column, "El Sabelotodo" (The Know-it-all), which will be my 1st step: I'll ask the person in charge of that column to answer me "What's the furry fandom or furry subculture?", & hopefully get him to answer.  Don't worry about printed newspapers not being so read, those 2 top papers have a strong internet presence nationwide.

-Creating a provisional furry forum for furicuas: This would be done around the same time I post my question for the "Know-it-all".  Since I don't have enough money to pay for an elaborate forum service & a decent server, I'll resort to some free forum services.

-Merging the furry fandom with other juvenile entertainment subcultures with some furry-like elements: this will be done taking advantage of a convention focused on that kind of topics, the Kaisen Entertainment Fair.  They join gamers, anime & manga, comic book, sci-fi & fans of the like.  I'll take the advantage of one of my fursonas, Lucario Boricua, & merge in a single shot anime, manga, videogames & the furry fandom.  I also plan to take advantage of the convention to try & find some furicuas.

-Some fursuit 'propaganda': Once I finish my 2nd fursuit (Lucario Boricua), I plan to (of course, with proper authorization) grab the attention of curious people by wandering around in some large malls while wearing my suit.  Since furs here are SO scarce, I'm sure to rack up tons of attention.  I'll also take advantage of Halloween.  It NEVER fails that some local TV channel is making coverage of some Halloween events in malls.  I'll also try to grab that attention.  When they ask me about the suit thing, I'll briefly tell them some stuff about the furry fandom & suggest them to find out more (of course, with the warning regarding all the junk about us that lies & is lying on the Internet).

-Getting to meet some furicua greymuzzles: with some luck, meeting some of them would really help with articles about the furry fandom written in local newspapers (they will be more knowledgeable about the fandom than I am).

After that happens (& if it turns out to be successful enough), we'll start organizing ourselves here.

Any thoughs, opinions, doubts &/or comments about that? (NO BASHING, TROLLING, FLAMING OR ANY OTHER KIND OFFENSIVE &/OR USELESS POSTING ARE ALLOWED)


----------



## Bacu (Jun 20, 2009)

...well then... I'm sure that'll take a while to settle into the collective conscious. And even longer for new furs to pop up. It's not exactly an overnight occurrence that you decide "Hey! I think I want to be a furry!"

In any case... This looks like it'll be interesting... to say the least. Keep us updated if you ever go through with it.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jun 20, 2009)

Bacu said:


> ...well then... I'm sure that'll take a while to settle into the collective conscious. And even longer for new furs to pop up. It's not exactly an overnight occurrence that you decide "Hey! I think I want to be a furry!"
> 
> In any case... This looks like it'll be interesting... to say the least. Keep us updated if you ever go through with it.


I am conscious that such plan won't have any tangible effects the day after its implementation.  I'm rather expecting to first gather some furicuas who are already part of the fandom; start to organize the fandom Puerto Rico wise & at the same time stirr up curiosity among potential furicuas.

By having the fandom more organized, the furs with less initiative would have a place to go, instead of going through the hassle of being a pioneer (like I am).


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 20, 2009)

Furry Fandom: Franchises Available


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jun 20, 2009)

What do you mean with that?


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jun 20, 2009)

yo quiero grande el  pulpo.


----------



## Corto (Jun 21, 2009)

Why the hell do you "love big the octopus"? That makes no sense.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jun 21, 2009)

I posted the message & some rules, prohibiting spam, flaming, trolling & any other kind of offensive posts.  The poster who said the thing of giant octopuses (in spanish) broke that rule (spam).

Anyways, back to the main topic, I don't want any major derailment, & I rather seek your thoughts on the plan I devised.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jun 21, 2009)

Corto said:


> Why the hell do you "love big the octopus"? That makes no sense.


oops
is this better?
yo quiero el grande pulpo.


I'm speaking your tounge, man! I thought you woulld like it.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jun 21, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> oops
> is this better?
> yo quiero el grande pulpo.
> 
> ...


Well, in SOME little way it has to do with the topic (we Puerto Ricans are supposed to have Spanish as our main language), but you could have done better by posting something directly related to the topic (you'll need to read it first, unless you already did).

About your attempt at writing in spanish, the first one was correct.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 21, 2009)

Doesn't Puerto Rico have enough problems already? The last thing it needs it a mob of furfags stinking up the place and making the AIDs epidemic down there even worse :V .


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jun 21, 2009)

El Furicua said:


> Well, in SOME little way it has to do with the topic (we Puerto Ricans are supposed to have Spanish as our main language), but you could have done better by posting something directly related to the topic (you'll need to read it first, unless you already did).
> 
> About your attempt at writing in spanish, the first one was correct.


 Huhh? The other dude seems to think not.
Who is correct?


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 21, 2009)

Mi desayuno es el sabor del sol.
Mi masa de tierra estalla con gatitos.

It could work and it could be untainted, but it would only last for a short period of time. All it takes is someone with a reverse Midas' touch to make an innocent thing in an area that doesn't know about the darker side and twist it for his own means....several problems the fandom that has faced already in the past.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jun 21, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Doesn't Puerto Rico have enough problems already? The last thing it needs it a mob of furfags stinking up the place and making the AIDs epidemic down there even worse :V .


You know Whitenoise, the USA & many other countries are already quite fucked up.  Besides, I am exploiting some stuff about the fandom in order to give it a good push for its development here.  Your argument stands pointless.

By the way, no more derailment please.  Anything else you may want to discuss out of the main topic will be handled via PMs.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 21, 2009)

El Furicua, you need to relax a bit. It's great you want more furs in your country but for the love of God chill and enjoy the forums a but. And spam posts make up about 40% of the posts here.


----------



## c-los (Jul 17, 2009)

To promote the fandom, I made a group on imvu called furicua in your honor. As of now Igot 4 members from Puerto Rico. Our community is small but were getting bigger by the day. Look at my FA account. The link is there.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jul 17, 2009)

The least thing you could do is seek out furs that are already in the fandom in your area. I think there is a FA group for your area already, but I'm not sure. Just keep looking elsewhere, since you might not have much luck here.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 17, 2009)

if I were you, I'd try to find a good/well known furry artist in puerto rico and try to get people interested in making more puerto rico furry art.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jul 17, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> if I were you, I'd try to find a good/well known furry artist in puerto rico and try to get people interested in making more puerto rico furry art.


Kinda ahead of you.  I already know about Wolf E. Urameshi.  He's an anthro artist, but he doesn't consider himself furry.  Perhaps he could help me find other furicuas.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jul 17, 2009)

c-los said:


> To promote the fandom, I made a group on imvu called furicua in your honor. As of now Igot 4 members from Puerto Rico. Our community is small but were getting bigger by the day. Look at my FA account. The link is there.


Thanks for that help.  By the way, I can't find the link you mentioned me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 17, 2009)

El Furicua said:


> Kinda ahead of you.  I already know about Wolf E. Urameshi.  He's an anthro artist, but he doesn't consider himself furry.  Perhaps he could help me find other furicuas.



you mean: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wolfurameshi

ehhh.... I kinda meant a good artist... but... he's OKAY.. I guess.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jul 17, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> you mean: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wolfurameshi
> 
> ehhh.... I kinda meant a good artist... but... he's OKAY.. I guess.



Well, we may need to compare him with me.  I'm not the most productive furry artist, but I am certainly an ambitious furicua.  Maybe I need somebody else.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 17, 2009)

Is this an exact copypasta of the thread you made a few months ago that failed or did you retype it?


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jul 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Is this an exact copypasta of the thread you made a few months ago that failed or did you retype it?


No, the 1st one was about me seeking fellow furicuas within these forums.  This one presents my master plan to organize & develop the furry fandom in Puerto Rico.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 18, 2009)

Man, it looks like your thread isn't doing so well. FAF is known as the furry equivalent to /b/.

You really seemed to have planned this out. You should try to go along with it and try searching FA instead of the forums. People are a lot more serious there.

On another note, have you heard of the Boricua Popular Army? With a name like "Los Macheteros" you know they have to be badass.


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 18, 2009)

If you want to Establish Furry Fandom then go to  Kaisen bring you costume and have fun.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jul 18, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> If you want to Establish Furry Fandom then go to  Kaisen bring you costume and have fun.


I was already thinking about that.  I don't call it a master plan for nothing.  I have tons of details already considered, I just need to take care of them.


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 19, 2009)

I am sure you do well. so good luck on your idea's.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 19, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Man, it looks like your thread isn't doing so well. FAF is known as the furry equivalent to /b/.


 
oh dear... is it really that /b/ in here?


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jul 19, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Man, it looks like your thread isn't doing so well. FAF is known as the furry equivalent to /b/.
> 
> You really seemed to have planned this out. You should try to go along with it and try searching FA instead of the forums. People are a lot more serious there.


I will need to better know the interests of the already established furicuas in order to better find them.  That means they may not be interested on FA & FAF as they are, or it means that we're really that few.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jul 19, 2009)

yo quiero el pulpo grande.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 19, 2009)

Why would you want to expand the furry fandom? Its a horrible abomination!


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 19, 2009)

El Furicua said:


> I will need to better know the interests of the already established furicuas in order to better find them. That means they may not be interested on FA & FAF as they are, or it means that we're really that few.


 

Well its sometimes its hard to explain about Furry Fandom.Do you cartoon like shows of Animal Characters you grown up for example like *Garfield and Friends*?


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jul 19, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> yo quiero el pulpo grande.


Do you have to post that again!?



			
				I am a communist said:
			
		

> Why would you want to expand the furry fandom? Its a horrible abomination!


 Unless you're a troll, it doesn't makes sense for you to be involved in an entertainment subculture you hate.  Anyways, you'd need to be ambitious & generous to better understand my approach.



			
				Lazydabear said:
			
		

> Well its sometimes its hard to explain about Furry Fandom.  Do you cartoon like shows of Animal Characters you grown up for example like *Garfield and Friends*?


Uhm, when I talked about the established furicuas, I mean the ones who are already in the furry fandom.  I need to better know them in order to better find them.  This would be kinda hard, since I'm not guaranteed that the ones I've already found know tons of other furicuas.  Also, I go for the basic definition: "an entertainment subculture centered on the interest for anthropomorphic animals & the related to them".


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jul 28, 2009)

El Furicua said:


> -Creating a provisional furry forum for furicuas: This would be done around the same time I post my question for the "Know-it-all".  Since I don't have enough money to pay for an elaborate forum service & a decent server, I'll resort to some free forum services.


This part of the plan is fullfilled, I now need to stuff those forums with furicuas!  Just in case, that's the link to those forums:

http://furicuas.forums-free.com/


----------



## FURMASTER (Jun 1, 2012)

im a furicua in florida,P.R.(not USA) & i know a couple more people that are furicuas and we want to expand furry in puertorico.


----------



## FURMASTER (Jun 1, 2012)

IM A FURICUA D FLORIDA,P.R.(NOT USA) AND I KNOW A FEW MORE FURICUAS AND WE WANT TO EXPAND FURRIES IN PUERTO RICO WE ARE IN.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 1, 2012)

FURMASTER said:


> IM A FURICUA D FLORIDA,P.R.(NOT USA) AND I KNOW A FEW MORE FURICUAS AND WE WANT TO EXPAND FURRIES IN PUERTO RICO WE ARE IN.



The Hell, dude?

I appreciate your enthusiasm (I am Rican, too.) But please, don't necro this thread!


----------

